# iPad et connexion 3G via son iPhone



## fanou38 (11 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai survolé le site (j'avoue) pour savoir s'il est possible d'utiliser la connexion 3G de mon iPhone avec le nouvel iPad (3ème génération) version wifi seulement ?

Autrement dit, puis-je me passer d'un iPad Wifi + 4G si mon iPhone permet de pallier ce manque ?

Je me demande si j'ai été clair ...

En tout cas merci à tous pour vos réponses !


----------



## nikomimi (11 Mars 2012)

Vu que la partage de connexion de l Iphone sert juste a creer un nouveau reseau wifi et que le nouvel Ipad possede bien une puce wifi, sa marchera aussi bien qu avec les precedents Ipad.


----------



## fanou38 (11 Mars 2012)

J'ai pas tout compris !

Si je suis dans un endroit qui n'offre pas de réseau WIFI de disponible, mais que j'ai une connexion 3G sur mon iPhone 4S, est-ce que je peux me servir de cette connexion 3G de mon téléphone pour surfer (me connecter) à partir de mon iPad (wifi et pas 4G/3G) ???


----------



## nikomimi (11 Mars 2012)

Le partage de connexion de l Iphone te creer un reseau wifi propre au telephone. Donc meme si tu n a aucune connexion wifi, tu auras quand meme celle de l Iphone de disponible.
Donc oui tu pourra profiter de ton partage de connexion entre l iphone et l ipad du moment que l Iphone est a proximite de l Ipad.


----------



## fanou38 (11 Mars 2012)

Merci pour le renseignement !
Donc je ne vois pas l'intérêt de prendre un iPad 4G donc !


----------



## supreme51 (11 Mars 2012)

fanou38 a dit:


> Merci pour le renseignement !
> Donc je ne vois pas l'intérêt de prendre un iPad 4G donc !



Et oui j'ai jamais compris pourquoi certaines personnes qui avaient des iphones prenaient un ipad 3G !!!! 
moi je suis chez free et comme son nom l'indique le mode modem est free et de 3go de conso donc c cool


----------

